# Gary is Gone



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2021)

*"Gary S." is Gone*​

I’m sorry to have to bring the news to SMF that Gary S. (East Texas) Has passed away on 8-11-21, after losing his battle with Cancer. 
He will be severely missed by his Wife “Bobbie”, and a very close extended family.
I will miss Gary too, as the SMF family will remember him always.
Gary & I have been close Forum Friends for years, and in my book, he made the Best Briskets I’ve ever seen!!

I only met Gary & his Wife Bobbie one time, Summer before last, when they stopped at my house, after visiting with one of his Sons, who was working in Jersey. Gary brought me some Fresh Flounder from Jersey, and I Grilled a pile of Pork Roll, because he had never had "Pork Roll Sammies" before. They loved the Sammies & we had a Great time, in the short time they could stay, before hitting the road back to Texas.

R.I.P.  Gary Spriggs


Bearcarver


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 16, 2021)

Thats sad news . Thanks for letting us know John.  
Be at peace Gary .


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 16, 2021)

He'll be missed by many.
R.I.P.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 16, 2021)

Sad to hear man. He will be missed. Great forum member for as long as I have been around. Prayers for his family.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi John, sorry for your loss and to his family and all his friends .  I did not know  Gary or any of his  posts,  but I am sure he and his knowledge and friendship will be missed

David


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear that.
Rest in peace Gary.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 16, 2021)

Prayers sent, R.I.P


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 16, 2021)

F Cancer!
He will be missed. Rest in peace. Sending prayers


----------



## old sarge (Aug 16, 2021)

RIP Gary.  Prayers for  his family during this tough time.  Gary shared a wealth of knowledge on all things Q, and a few others.  For those who missed out here is a link:





						GARY'S SMOKES and INFORMATION ALL in ONE PLACE
					

Gary’s Smokes and Information   All in One Place First of all this is not a step by step like Bearcarver’s post, these  are links to various threads I have posted Some of the threads I do not have exact amounts and measurements, also some  are older and I posted as I went along.   I am always...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 16, 2021)

old sarge said:


> RIP Gary.  Prayers for  his family during this tough time.  Gary shared a wealth of knowledge on all things Q, and a few others.  For those who missed out here is a link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. His bean recipe is my go to and everyone loves them. His legacy will live on.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 16, 2021)

Rest in peace....


----------



## texomakid (Aug 16, 2021)

Hate to hear this. My thoughts are with all those that knew him.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your knowledge Gary and thoughts and prayers to your family during this time.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 16, 2021)

They are eating good in Heaven tonight for certain. God Bless you sir. I hope that his family will find peace from the end of his suffering. He will be missed here.

G


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 16, 2021)

Haven't been around here long, but my condolences to those who knew him.


----------



## WI Smoker77 (Aug 16, 2021)

Condolences sent to his family and to you.  Prayers sent also.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 16, 2021)

Rest in Peace Gary.  Sorry to hear the fight was lost the fight with cancer...I pray you are free of pain and suffering now.  Prayers and peace for his family.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 16, 2021)

Somber news. Thanks for letting us know Bear. R.I.P. Gary.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 16, 2021)

It is always difficult to say goodbye, to find just the right words. Gary, thank you for your many contributions to SMF, you will most certainly be missed, but your memory will live on here in your generous contributions to this site...

R.I.P #293


----------



## MadMax281 (Aug 16, 2021)

So sorry to hear this. My condolences to his family. Godspeed Gary... oh yeah, [email protected]%# OFF CANCER!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 16, 2021)

Sad news and so sorry to hear.

RIP forum brother.


----------



## TunaciousBBQ28 (Aug 16, 2021)

RIP Gary. Prayers for his family


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 16, 2021)

Condolences to all involved. May he Rest In Peace


----------



## crazzycajun (Aug 16, 2021)

I believe him and pops are tending to the pit


----------



## Grillman365 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thoughts and prayers for the family


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2021)

Sorry to read this Gary will be missed around here. Prayers go out for his family


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 16, 2021)

So sorry to hear this.  Prayers for his Family.  Thanks for letting us know, John.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 16, 2021)

Yup   As everyone else said.  Sorry to hear.  He was a big help to alot of members here, and I bet alot more that are not on the forum.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 16, 2021)

RIP 

 gary s
 you were a great SMF member, and will be missed!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 16, 2021)

RIP Gary! Thanks for letting us know.  Even though I never personally met him I still learned alot from him. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family. 

Ryan


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 16, 2021)

RIP. Prayers sent to family.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 16, 2021)

Thoughts And Prayers to Family and Friends 
Rest In Peace Gary


----------



## foamheart (Aug 16, 2021)

Thats really sad news. He was a real stand up guy always willing to help anyone. Not just with his briskets and he literally taught hundreds here how to do it right.

I hope The family's grief is short lived and soon smiles return to their face intead of tears at his thoughts. They have my sincerest sympathies.

Cancer sux. And way too many friends die from it.

Go a head and get the pit fired up, we'll sit around and tell lies around it when next we meet. Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 17, 2021)

Well this is $uckey news. RIP Gary, and prayers sent for his family.

Chris


----------



## b-one (Aug 17, 2021)

Sad news, thanks to Gary for all he shared. Best to all his friends and family. RIP.


----------



## bertman (Aug 17, 2021)

old sarge said:


> RIP Gary.  Prayers for  his family during this tough time.  Gary shared a wealth of knowledge on all things Q, and a few others.  For those who missed out here is a link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I am not on here enough to become familiar with members, but I realized through this link that I've learned from him. Cancer does certainly suck.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2021)

Gary will be missed. He has been a friend to Newbies and has shared many of his recipes and talents....JJ


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 18, 2021)

I also learned from him and send my condolences to his family.

It tried to kill me too but I am still kickin', just not as hard as I used to.

Thanks for posting John.

John.


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2021)

I’m sorry to hear. Rest in Peace Gary.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2021)

OMG!
I can’t believe that!
Gary was younger than you & I John, right?
I thought he knew he more about brisket than any other member.
He helped me a lot with his threads.
Prayer’s to his family!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> OMG!
> I can’t believe that!
> Gary was younger than you & I John, right?
> I thought he knew he more about brisket than any other member.
> ...




Yes Al, He was only 69 years old.
He was my Goto on Brisket, and the guy I referred people to on Brisket, and some other Smoked Meats.
RIP My Friend, Gary.

Bear


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 18, 2021)

Very sad news.  Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 18, 2021)

Always sad to hear of the passing of friends / members.
May friends and family find peace.


----------



## forktender (Aug 19, 2021)

That is horrible news, Bear...Gary was a good dude, and he was always willing to help others out.
May the good Lord lift everyone that was close to Gary up in his arms.

Godspeed too Gary.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 19, 2021)

RIP Gary. You'll be missed.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow, that is so sad. Gary was a good guy and taught me a thing or two about brisket. He was the go to guy on brisket that's for sure. RIP Gary.

HT


----------



## tropics (Aug 19, 2021)

So sad sorry to hear of his passing
can't type
Richie


----------



## mike243 (Aug 20, 2021)

Hate to hear this, prayers for the family. not sure why they cant stop or cure cancer but it affects a lot of my family. maybe 1 day


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 20, 2021)

Extremely saddened by this!  Gary was top notch and loved helping folks… especially simplifying the process of smoking brisket!  He sure helped me and I’ll miss PM’s back and forth!  Prayers for his family and Rest In Peace my friend!

I hope one day we can globally eradicate cancer, it’s a horrible disease that effects almost everyone if not everyone at some point in life!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2021)

R.I.P. 
Cancer sucks!


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 27, 2021)

I had just learned of Garys passing this morning while on a business trip.   Such a wonderful guy and a great Inspiration to many.  I was always envious of his garden.  His brisket work was the best on the site.  Gary was always talking about his family which you knew he enjoyed.   He made me proud to be a Texan.   I wish you Godspeed Gary.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 27, 2021)

Sad news for us. My best friend called me last night to tell me his brother has pancreatic cancer, and probably only a few days left. Cancer does suck.
Sad for us, but I'm sure Gary is up there swapping stories with Pops and Scarbelly right now.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 27, 2021)

Man, so sad to hear. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone. Rest peacefully, Gary.


----------



## oscar (Sep 19, 2021)

I never met Gary.  Never met any of you in person, but I have my favorites, as I'm sure we all do.  When I was looking to build an rf patio smoker, I followed Gary's builds, always checking to see what he was up to, as he seemed to always be starting something new or tweaking an old build.  Long story short, my smoker is approaching a decade old, and features some of Gary's ideas, most notably the barrel firebox with the flat top.  When the kids got hungry but the smoke wasn't  done, I could always throw burgers and dogs on that until the adult meat was done.    Gary's  designed saved me from a lot of catchin' hell!


----------



## fxsales1959 (Sep 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *"Gary S." is Gone*​
> 
> I’m sorry to have to bring the news to SMF that Gary S. (East Texas) Has passed away on 8-11-21, after losing his battle with Cancer.
> He will be severely missed by his Wife “Bobbie”, and a very close extended family.
> ...


as in any forum/community it is sad to hear of the loss of contributor. From the outpouring here, I can tell Gary was a cared for contributor. I'm new here, but hate to the loss of anyone who shares unconditionally.. RIP Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 19, 2021)

Wow so sad to hear his contributions on the forum were helpful to so many.
When I came to the forum Gary was the first member to contact  me and I had many contacts with him. His bake bean recipe is my go to for bake beans. Rest now in the hands of our almighty Father and be at peace.

Warren


----------



## ramatack (Oct 7, 2021)

So sad,his brine was a game changer for me. RIP


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 19, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *"Gary S." is Gone*​
> 
> I’m sorry to have to bring the news to SMF that Gary S. (East Texas) Has passed away on 8-11-21, after losing his battle with Cancer.
> He will be severely missed by his Wife “Bobbie”, and a very close extended family.
> ...



Jesus Wept, John.  This is the first I've heard of this.  August, I was working 7 days a week--not much spare time.
I'm lost for words.  So very sad.  
Gary


----------



## oscar (Feb 19, 2022)

Gary, I knew this.  We live in a strange time.  We can connect and never see one another, share ideas, thoughts and philosophies,  and disappear just as quickly as we came.  I never met Gary S. but I've got something in my back yard that has his stamp all over it and will last me another twenty plus years, and for that I'm  grateful.  He answered all my novice questions without snickers or judgment.
I remember reading that he and his son tinkered with, and built,  smokers on a regular basis.  That's  something to be admired.   I've only daughters, but one is an excellent cook at a young age.  I should spend time teaching her smoking this summer, as if I know anything about it.  "Teach your children well".  Just like Gary S., we're all gone one day.


----------

